# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Avce Downhill 2011 Video

## noox

Video vom Downhill im Avce letztes WE:




Zu sehen auch einige Österreicher.

----------


## Daniel93

Die Strecke sieht gut aus, danke für den Link.
btw heftiger Sturz :EEK!: , ist der vorm Drop irgendwo hängen geblieben?

----------


## patrick

> heftiger Sturz, ist der vorm Drop irgendwo hängen geblieben?


nein vor dem drop waren wurzeln und wenn du schnell genug dran warst hast schon vorher abzogen und hast dort ungebremst runter springen können obwohl das dort ziemlich flott is.
ich schätz das es ihm einen schlag aufs hinterrad durch die wurzel davor gegeben hat.

----------


## xerox

:EEK!:  Woah  :EEK!:  Der Crash is ja übelst, damn!
Video is Klasse, von dem Rennen hab ich noch nie was gehört, schaut aber echt nennenswert gut aus.
Habs mir gleich drei mal angeschaut weils echt schnell (vorbei) is. Respekt an die Fahrer und dem armen Tropf gute Besserung - hoffentlich kann er wieder fahren  :Wink:

----------


## patrick

Is ein echt schönes rennen und eine extrem schnelle und coole strecke. Es sind auch ein paar super technische stellen drin. Leider sind auch auf diesen drop mehrere leute ziemlich böse aufgangen :Frown:

----------


## noox

Mir kommt die Strecke aber insgesamt relativ gefährlich vor. Sehr schnell und so wie's am Video aussieht, teilweise extrem knapp bei den Bäumen vorbei... Kleiner Fehler und man detoniert sehr böse...

----------


## patrick

Ja das war der nachteil bei dem rennen das man nur ganz selten wo eine gsehen hat aber in trbovlje wars auch nicht anderst.

----------


## .maraio.

> Mir kommt die Strecke aber insgesamt relativ gefährlich vor. Sehr schnell und so wie's am Video aussieht, teilweise extrem knapp bei den Bäumen vorbei... Kleiner Fehler und man detoniert sehr böse...


Hmm, gefährlich, ja vielleicht mit dem speed, war scho gscheit schnell. Aber so knapp hab ich's dort eigentlich dann nicht empfunden. 

Bei dem "doppeldrop" hab ich einige liegen sehen, und noch von viel mehr gehört das dort welche aufgangen sind.
Manche hatten pech, zB. Muzzle, mit einem frontplatten kurz davor, andere haben sich halt drüberglassen als gäbe es kein morgen, dabei wohl die eigenheiten der strecke vergessen...
Gute besserung an alle verletzten!

----------

